# are these lights any good?



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 24, 2006)

I just bougth a couple of light bulbs the title says "Long life energy saving spiral lamp" and the back its says that its an
epic lamp Fluorescent bulb 120 volt- 42 watt
I needed to know if these lights are any good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

blueberry yumyum said:
			
		

> I just bougth a couple of light bulbs the title says "Long life energy saving spiral lamp" and the back its says that its an
> epic lamp Fluorescent bulb 120 volt- 42 watt
> I needed to know if these lights are any good.


whats up blueberry yumyum. did you get that at walmart? how many lumens does it say? by the way that blueberry yumyum video kicks ass.


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2006)

"42 watt compact flourescent"...probably as good as flourescents get. Sufficient for about 1 sq/ft.


----------



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 25, 2006)

I got them at Homedepot they say it gets 2600 lumes, 
thanks for the help.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

yup. that will work. home many plants are you growing?


----------



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm growing 2 maybe 3 don't want to risk them all being males.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 25, 2006)

thats good, so you took the advice, alsome.


----------



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 25, 2006)

I was looking arround at an other store and found some other Fluorescent lights but I don't think they'll work this is what it says on the cover,
30w 110V-130V   50/60Hz
The bulb only costs $1.50.


----------



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

i have those CFL it say 150 watt but its actually 42 watt. Like Mutt said to me, the 150 was just for advertisement. so basically your getting 42 watt for 2600 lumen. I'm using them right now and so far so good. My plant is not tall and its 6 inches and its 1 month already. The CFL are fine, but then you have to somehow find socket for it. I built mines from the parts i picked up at the hardware store. IMO, your better off with MH.


----------

